# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  U trashegofsh FierAkja143 :)

## *~Rexhina~*

Hajde ti urojm nje pjestare shume te rrendesishem ne kete forum. Nje vajze e cilter, e bukur, sarkastike  :ngerdheshje:  dhe shakaxheshe, qe menefund u dorzua per martes  :ngerdheshje: . Komshie, te uroj gjithe te mirat ne jete, sepse vertet i merriton. Your fella is a lucky guy, dhe jam e sigurt qe do jeni shume te lumtur bashk :-).
 Te puth dhe te perqafoj nga larg

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar FierAkja143, urime për martesë, kalofsh sa më mirë jetën bashkëshortore edhe pse martesa është institucion shumnë i ndërlikuar...
Përzemërsisht!*

----------


## Nete

Urime martesen,u trashegofshi.

----------


## Prudence

Me trashegime.Ta kete te pandare cifti.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

U trashegofshi .Me jete te gjate dhe te lumtur.

----------


## prenceedi

U trashegofsh .Gjithmon e lumtur.

Te pershendes me kete kenge

_Ne kurbet e ne Athine
Une e gjeta dashurine
Koken mbrapa e mbaj te kthyer
sy e zemer kam ne fier_

----------


## mia@

Urime, Urime!  U trashegofshi dhe jete te lumtur bashkeshortore! :buzeqeshje: 

Mire se erdhe midis nesh!( Te martuareve me nje fjale)  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## J@mes

Te trashegoheni! 
Ju uroj shendet dhe gezime sa me shume.

----------


## Station

Te trashegohesh dhe jete te lumtur fierake. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

te trashegoheni...jete te lumtur dhe te gjate

----------


## symphony

Paramendoni dy pëllumba të bardhë të përqafuar në krahët e lumturisë!  :buzeqeshje: 

Urime martesën Fierake, 
u trashëgofshit, lumturi, mirëkuptim dhe Dashuri deri në paskajshmëri. 

Nga zemra ju uron;

SinFoni

----------


## Dar_di

*Urime dhe me fat martesën FierAkja143! Ju dëshiroj lumturi, harmoni bashkëshortore e dashuri pafund e shëndetmirë! U trashëgofshi!*

----------


## INFINITY©

> Hajde ti urojm nje pjestare shume te rrendesishem ne kete forum. Nje vajze e cilter, e bukur, sarkastike dhe shakaxheshe, qe menefund u dorzua per martes. Komshie, te uroj gjithe te mirat ne jete, sepse vertet i merriton. Your fella is a lucky guy, dhe jam e sigurt qe do jeni shume te lumtur bashk.
>  Te puth dhe te perqafoj nga larg


Uaaaa sa gjynah me ardhka, megjithate ke kohe ta ndryshosh mendjen se sa u fejove.  :perqeshje: 

Tani ca urimesh jepen ne rast fejesash mi se na hutoi dhe Rexhi qe po e ben sikur je ne muajin e mjaltit sot, apo lajmeroi qe je off the market kjo? looooooooooooool 

Nejse, urimin tamam do ta bej kur te thuash "I DO" se tani per tani vetem "I WILL" ke thene.  :ngerdheshje:  Gjithsesi, urime, urime, urime!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urimet e mija te perzemerta fieriAjka
u trashegofshi.
*

----------


## Daja-GONI

Nese eshte martuar me nje shqiptar, atehere urime edhe nga une. Jete te gjate dhe gjithmone te lumtur. Le te trashegohen e ta mbushin shtepine me femije plot.

Ne te kunderten, une terheq te gjitha urimet e mia mbrapsht

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Uaaaa sa gjynah me ardhka, megjithate ke kohe ta ndryshosh mendjen se sa u fejove. 
> 
> Tani ca urimesh jepen ne rast fejesash mi se na hutoi dhe Rexhi qe po e ben sikur je ne muajin e mjaltit sot, apo lajmeroi qe je off the market kjo? looooooooooooool 
> 
> Nejse, urimin tamam do ta bej kur te thuash "I DO" se tani per tani vetem "I WILL" ke thene.  Gjithsesi, urime, urime, urime!


lol eshte njecike si lajmeri por gjitheashtu dhe urim se pothuajse si martes eshte fejesa  :perqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

> Uaaaa sa gjynah me ardhka, megjithate ke kohe ta ndryshosh mendjen se sa u fejove.


hahaha this is so funny.  Ashtu po me thot dhe familja e te fejuarit lol jan bere merak se mos me kishte droguar para se te me pyeste lol 


Komshie flm ylli do llafosemi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

do llafosemi my darling, can't wait to come for your wedding  :shkelje syri:

----------


## USA NR1

*U trashegofshi dhe jete te lumtur bashkeshortore FierAkja143*

----------


## busavata

urime martesa FierAkja143
u bofshi kallaballak  :buzeqeshje:

----------

